# Milwaukee Bucks Draft Discussion



## BlakeJesus

I would really enjoy seeing the Bucks winning the lottery and bringing in Andrew Wiggins.

Imagine a perfect world, a few years down the line. Larry Sanders gets his shit together, Giannas has developed into a starter, and John Henson is the second big off the bench. That's a nice core of talented, versatile defenders who can really run around. If Wiggins ends up being a first option scorer as well, you could have a Paul George level talent on your hands.

Parker could be interesting as well, an offensive talent like that would see a lot of opportunities on the Bucks.

Though I do like Embid, I would not make that gamble if I were the Bucks. With that being said, if the pick wasn't 1st overall and the Bucks are picking more in that 3 range, Exum is somebody I WOULD gamble on.


----------



## Bubbles

I preferably want Wiggins in this draft. The thought of how long and athletic we would be and how our defense would benefit has me drooling.

Exum is interesting. If we were to fall to #4 , I would prefer him over someone like Smart.


----------



## Bubbles

Lottery day is here. Who's ready to see us fall to #4 ? :laugh:


----------



## roux

Bubbles said:


> Lottery day is here. Who's ready to see us fall to #4 ? :laugh:


I am convinced its going to happen.


----------



## Kreutz35

As am I. So I'll just be that much happier when we land #1 !


----------



## Kreutz35

What's your top 4 for the Bucks?

Mine would be:
1. Wiggins
2. Parker
3. Embiid (would be number 1 if not for the back issues) 
4. Exum (I love what he does, but he hasn't played against great competition)


----------



## R-Star

If you guys land #3 , I sure hope you don't draft Embiid. 

Can anyone tell me the last big man with serious back issues in college who ended up being consistent and healthy in the pro's?

This guy has train wreck written all over him. I don't buy into the hype at all.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Bubbles said:


> Lottery day is here. Who's ready to see us fall to #4 ? :laugh:


I am! Lakers deserve a top 3 pick since they'll actually make good use of it. You guys would just draft another Bustgout.


----------



## Basel

Bubbles said:


> Lottery day is here. Who's ready to see us fall to #4 ? :laugh:



Me!


----------



## Bubbles

Jamel Irief said:


> I am! Lakers deserve a top 3 pick since they'll actually make good use of it. You guys would just draft another Bustgout.


Of course the Lakers will be in the top three, they're the Lakers.


----------



## Bubbles

Kreutz35 said:


> What's your top 4 for the Bucks?
> 
> Mine would be:
> 1. Wiggins
> 2. Parker
> 3. Embiid (would be number 1 if not for the back issues)
> 4. Exum (I love what he does, but he hasn't played against great competition)


Mine is looking the same, though I'm tempted to switched Parker and Embiid. It really boils down to how his back checks out.


----------



## ATLien

Hoping y'all win the draft lottery although I hate Larry Drew


----------



## Kreutz35

I believe I speak for all Bucks fans when I say we hate him too.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Kreutz35 said:


> I believe I speak for all Bucks fans when I say we hate him too.


Have Bucks fans liked any of their coaches since George Karl?


----------



## Kreutz35

Jamel Irief said:


> Have Bucks fans liked any of their coaches since George Karl?


I believe I speak for all Bucks fans when I say no.


----------



## eazy8o5

can we get a flika of that fine hyna


----------



## roux

Wiggins or Embiid.. either way I am stoked!!


----------



## BlakeJesus

roux said:


> Wiggins or Embiid.. either way I am stoked!!


What if it's Parker?


----------



## roux

BlakeJesus said:


> What if it's Parker?


Id be fine with it... I think Parker or Wiggins bring in more fans right now which is a good thing, but Embiids upside would be hard to pass up if he is sitting there


----------



## Kreutz35

I think we need Parker or Wiggins to bring the fans in again and get this arena deal done.


----------



## roux

Kreutz35 said:


> I think we need Parker or Wiggins to bring the fans in again and get this arena deal done.


I agree with that statement, Giannis is already a 2-3 year project and I think Exum or Embiid are going to need a couple years to develop and I think the fans are looking for instant gratification with this pick.


----------



## Kreutz35

Very conflicting reports coming out of Cleveland already seem to have our pick up in the air. I just, personally, don't want us to take Embiid. The back problems scare me to death, he's refusing to share his medical history with us (basically saying he doesn't want to play in Milwaukee) and next year's draft is post heavy so why take one now. Hopefully Cleveland takes him and takes it out of our hands.

Wiggins is my #1 choice. After that, I'm flip flopping on Parker and Exum. Exum fits our team better (think about how fun of an offense Exum/Knight/Giannis/Henson/Sanders would be) but Parker is better out of the gates and brings a big name to Milwaukee, something that's very important to being the fans back in.


----------



## Bogg

Just take Wiggins and go 6'8/6'11" on the perimeter with crazy athleticism and dare teams to score the ball. Although, if he really is the Australian Penny Hardaway, Exum is probably the better fit between Knight and Giannis.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

Trade OJ Mayo, Raduljica and the #48 pick to OKC for Perkins, Roberson, and the #21 pick.

- Gets rid of a disgruntled player in Mayo and cuts a year of his salary off the books while adding a first round pick and a solid locker room guy in Perkins. Maybe he could talk some sense into Sanders.

Draft Andrew Wiggins #2 , Spencer Dinwiddie at #21, Jarnell Stokes at #31 , and a stash away player like Tavares at #36 .

- Wiggins is a brand name with big time potential. Dinwiddie is an underrated versatile prospect who allows Knight to play off the ball and still defend point guards. Stokes is a bruising low post scorer who can board, which is something you don't really have.

Sign Shaun Livingston 3 years $21 million

-Again allows Knight to play off the ball, or roll out a lineup with crazy length if you start him alongside Wiggins and Giannis.


Sanders/Pachulia/Perkins
Henson/Ilyasova/Stokes
Giannis/Middleton/Delfino
Wiggins/Dinwiddie/Roberson
Livingston/Knight/Wolters

The length of that starting lineup is insane.


----------



## Bogg

http://www.sportingnews.com/nba/story/2014-06-12/nba-mock-draft-2014-lottery-andrew-wiggins-jabari-parker-joel-embiid-cavs-76ers/



> Stuck in the middle are the Bucks, who could upend the whole process by taking guard Dante Exum with the second pick. There has been a theory espoused that Milwaukee would play things safe in the draft, because general manager John Hammond could be on the hot seat and doesn’t want to risk taking a player who might need time to pan out.
> 
> Bogus, one source said. “(Exum) is a real option for them, because of the size and the upside,” the source said. “Nobody there is approaching this like, ‘I need to save my job.’ You don’t do that in a draft. In free agency, that is a different story. But no one is going to save their job in the draft. If Exum is as good as they think he will be, they’d pull the trigger.”


Little bit of noise indicating that Milwaukee is looking at Dante Exum, although it doesn't sound like they've made up their mind or anything. Now, I don't know much about Exum beyond what's been reported, but if he's really as good as advertised he makes a ton of sense if the team is committed to Brandon Knight (who looks pretty good when he can just focus on scoring the ball). 

I suppose the obvious answer is "that's stupid, Brandon Knight isn't good enough to justify making personnel decisions based on fit with him, and both Shaun Livingston and Greivis Vasquez are free agents this summer anyway if they want a big point guard". Still though, if they really think that Knight can be a good scoring guard and not just a sixth-man spark plug, and Exum impresses in workouts......


----------



## RollWithEm

If this team could get a legit stretch 4 (or if Ilyasova would just get back to playing like his old self), the core of Exum/Knight/Greek Freak/Sanders could be very athletically intimidating and electric.


----------



## Bogg

RollWithEm said:


> If this team could get a legit stretch 4 (or if Ilyasova would just get back to playing like his old self), the core of Exum/Knight/Greek Freak/Sanders could be very athletically intimidating and electric.


Personally, I'm hoping that you guys salary-dump Mayo and Sanders on the Celtics and roll with Henson as your shot-blocking center. Maybe Kelly Olynyk could be that stretch-four. He did shoot over 42% from three (on decent volume) after the all-star break.


----------



## ATLien

Get Hammond the hell away from the draft room. He's going to **** up the Bucks draft if that is his thinking (playing it safe)


----------



## Bogg

ATLien said:


> Get Hammond the hell away from the draft room. He's going to **** up the Bucks draft if that is his thinking (playing it safe)


To be fair, "playing it safe" in this scenario means drafting Jabari Parker, and he's probably going to be really good.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I think drafting Exum is the worst possible move for the Bucks to make, and that's not because I think Exum is bad. He could end up being the best player from the draft class, I just can't follow the logic behind taking him (he's a better fit with Knight? Give me a break, Knight might be a backup in two years).

Wiggins/Embid/Parker should all be ahead of Exum on their big board.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Bogg said:


> To be fair, "playing it safe" in this scenario means drafting Jabari Parker, and he's probably going to be really good.


I don't think anybody views Wiggins as risky, so that could easily be a logical choice too from that perspective.


----------



## Jzilla

Wiggins isn't really risky, but I feel like the Bucks should take Parker. He seems to be the most ready out of all the guys available, and the Bucks could really use a guy that can immediately make an impact and maybe get some people back in the seats. That being said, I still wouldn't be upset with us taking Wiggins or even Exum with our pick.


----------



## Bubbles

I'm not crazy about Parker.


----------



## Kreutz35

With the Embiid foot injury news, it sounds like the Cavs are leaning towards Parker. That gives us Wiggins. I'm happy with this. Then flip Henson + Knight to LA (who have shown interest in them) for 7 to pick up a free-falling Embiid. Cha-Ching!


----------



## roux

You better get crazy about him with embiids injury


----------



## Marcus13

Plus Parker has gone out of his way to say that he would like to play in Milwaukee and his dad would actually be able to attend games with him living in Chicago. Granted, that doesn't mean he'll be happy four years down the road when he has to make a decision, but it's nice to get off on a good foot


----------



## Bubbles

Kreutz35 said:


> With the Embiid foot injury news, it sounds like the Cavs are leaning towards Parker. That gives us Wiggins. I'm happy with this. Then flip Henson + Knight to LA (who have shown interest in them) for 7 to pick up a free-falling Embiid. Cha-Ching!


:yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes::yesyesyes:


----------



## Bubbles

roux said:


> You better get crazy about him with embiids injury


I'm hoping the Cavs take Parker so we can get Wiggins.


----------



## Marcus13

It's being widely reported that Utah is offering the #5 and Favors for the #1 to grab Parker...which would also be good news for you in hope of Wiggins


----------



## ATLien

Exum over Wiggins

:yesyesyes:


----------



## roux

Take this for what its worth.. but Sam Amico form Foxsports ohio was on 1250 yesterday and he said that he would be absolutely stunned if Cleveland did not take Jabari #1 ... looking like it may be Wiggins for the Bucks if this guys connections are respectable


----------



## Bubbles

Lets hope he's right.


----------



## BlakeJesus

I'm still firm that the Cavs should take Wiggins, but I really hope he falls to the Bucks.


----------



## Bogg

http://espn.go.com/nba/draft2014/story/_/id/11124945/2014-nba-draft-bucks-indicate-tojabari-parker-andrew-wiggins



> "I think it's hard to take Embiid," Lasry said Monday at a joint breakfast meeting of the region's Rotary Club and the Milwaukee Press Club. "I think he's a phenomenal individual, but with the injury and not knowing how severe or long it will take to recover, I think for us today we're going to want somebody who's going to help us on day one."
> 
> ...
> 
> "A lot is going to be dependent on what Cleveland does," Lasry said. "But I would tell you right now it's probably either going to be ... one or the other."


Sounds like Bucks fans can breath a sigh of relief, Lasry pretty much confirmed that Milwaukee's going to do the obvious thing and take whichever one of Wiggins/Parker is still on the board at 2. Either one really works - Wiggins gives them a pairing on the wings that's potentially horrific to try to score on in a few years, while Parker gives them a guy with a shot at being the #1 option they need.


----------



## RollWithEm

I still don't see this team taking Parker. I feel like their board is (1) Wiggins, (2) Exum.


----------



## Kreutz35

I see us taking Parker for one reason: Fans. He's the player who would fill the most seats in the BC, and the new owners are very shrewd business men who realize this. And, quite frankly, that's one of the Bucks biggest needs right now if they hope to survive in Milwaukee.


----------



## Kreutz35

But it really doesn't matter anymore since the Bucks are getting Lebron now anyway.

#2015NBAChampionBucks


----------



## ATLien

Kreutz35 said:


> I see us taking Parker for one reason: Fans. He's the player who would fill the most seats in the BC, and the new owners are very shrewd business men who realize this. And, quite frankly, that's one of the Bucks biggest needs right now if they hope to survive in Milwaukee.


Andrew Wiggins probably wins the slam dunk contest as a rookie. Him & Giannis being regulars on SportsCenter will help with the fans.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482315541068390400


----------



## Bubbles

That's one thing that I really like about Parker. Hopefully he pans out for us.


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482320901661523972


----------



## roux

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kreutz35

I just keep liking this pick more and more!


----------



## roux

We have drafted 3 forwards tonight while Wolters is the only pg on the roster.


----------



## R-Star

Coach Fish said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/482320901661523972


Should have referred to Big Dog. I hate biting off other peoples draft comparisons, but he strikes me as pretty much the same player.


----------



## Bubbles

roux said:


> We have drafted 3 forwards tonight while Wolters is the only pg on the roster.


Make that four forwards.


----------



## Jamel Irief

This draft should be enough to make you better than the 76ers, magic and Knicks next season, but as of now I don't see you being better than anyone else?


----------



## roux

so here is our current roster

c- Sanders, Zaza, Radjulica

pf- Parker, Henson, Ilyasova, O'Bryant

sf- Giannis, Middleton, Ingles, Delfino, Wright

sg- Knight, Mayo

pg- Wolters

This team is horribly unbalanced yet again.. some serious trading needs to happen soon.


----------



## roux

Jamel Irief said:


> This draft should be enough to make you better than the 76ers and Knicks next season, but as of now I don't see you being better than anyone else?


Probably wont be, and thats good. We need to be patient with the rebuild and hope for another high lottery pick next year. In 94 Big Dog was a start but things didnt really get rolling till we drafted Ray a couple of years later.. the same formula should be in play here.


----------



## BlakeJesus

roux said:


> so here is our current roster
> 
> c- Sanders, Zaza, Radjulica
> 
> pf- Parker, Henson, Ilyasova, O'Bryant
> 
> sf- Giannis, Middleton, Ingles, Delfino, Wright
> 
> sg- Knight, Mayo
> 
> pg- Wolters
> 
> This team is horribly unbalanced yet again.. some serious trading needs to happen soon.


I feel pretty confident Knight will start at PG and Mayo at SG, supposing they don't make some type of acquisition.


----------



## roux

BlakeJesus said:


> I feel pretty confident Knight will start at PG and Mayo at SG, supposing they don't make some type of acquisition.


Mayo ate himself completely out of the rotation last year, he needs a major attitude adjustment to get back in the starting 5.


----------



## Bubbles

roux said:


> Probably wont be, and thats good. We need to be patient with the rebuild and hope for another high lottery pick next year. In 94 Big Dog was a start but things didnt really get rolling till we drafted Ray a couple of years later.. the same formula should be in play here.


:yep:

I don't expect us to be the worst next season, but I'm expecting another lottery pick.


----------

